# Is it ok to mount storage on bumper



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Is it ok to mount a storage container on our outback? We want to put a honda 3000I generator in it, I dont know if this will work, the Keystone site says that youre not suppose to. Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated. 2005 28bhs, thanks!!!

Jeff


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

You're right, Keystone is pretty clear about not mounting anything on the bumper.

We were in cape may last week and saw an outback (saw 4 in the the campground)with a big bike rack mounted on the back. When I was out walking I took a look and he had mounted a hitch receiver to the frame and put his bike rack on that. Looked like a nice setup.

If you went the route of using the frame as support, that might work. My concern would be adding that much weight to the rear of the trailer. Might offset the balance of things and cause sway problems.

Mike


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I put a 4 bike rack on mine and almost tore the bumper off on the first trip. Then i added 2" square tube supports off the bottom of the frame extending under the bumper like Keystone does on the rear slide units. No problems after that.

jim


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Campinout,
On page 8 in this section under the topic called " Back Bumper " someone attached a bike rack with 3 bikes. They said after about 30 minutes of travel the rack bent the rear bumper down. I don't know how to post that thread here, but you can go there and read it if you want.


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

camping479 said:


> My concern would be adding that much weight to the rear of the trailer. Might offset the balance of things and cause sway problems.
> 
> Mike


Mike,

That is also my concern, we dont want too much weight on the back, I guess if anybody has that setup, they will let us know, safety is the most important thing. sunny

PS I have seen the hitch to the frame setup, that is the way to go, but again we dont want to much weight back there.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I've got a small storage box back there, about 3 cu. ft. I keep BBQ lighter and briquets- stuff I *don't* want in the trailer. I would think that if it was such a big deal, Keystone wouldn't put a spare tire on there. Probably just covering themselves with that line in the owner's manual.

3 bikes plus a rack could be around 150lbs- that seems a bit much.

Kevin P.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I've got one of those bike racks that fits into a 2" square receiver. I was going to use a bolt on receiver on the back bumper but decided to go for the Beverly Hillbillies look that some of us like after reading several threads on bumper weight restrictions and some reported failures of the bumpers. I bought a front mounted receiver for my Tow Vehicle from JC Whitney, I'm sure they make one for yours too. I use mine for the bike rack but you can use them for storage options as well. There are a lot of receiver mounted options available. I would think that a receiver mounted storage box that would fit your generator wouldn't be too hard to come by. When you're not camping, remove the box and put it in storage.

The front mounted receiver option turned out to be cheaper than going to a weld shop and having a receiver welded to the back of the camper too. I got over the feeling that I was about to run over all my bikes after just one trip.

... and no worries about weight distribution causing excessive sway.

... and best of all, the joy of having everyone else on the road pointing at all that stuff in front of my truck as we travel down the highway.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jeff I think that's way to much weight on the back of the camper. I have a Yamaha 3000 and at nearly 150# that's just asking for trouble. That much weight at the rear will also







your tongue weight too, so you' would need to compensate for that too. You can get a good sturdy mount back there, but the heft of the generator is just more than I would feel safe carrying on the back of my camper. Rather I'd suggest getting a shallow pan and put the generator inside it then inside the camper. The pan would protect from any gas spills if you had any, and the floor.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I wouldn't want to experiment with trying to do it and possibly losing that expensive generator, which you will know if it fails by the generator tumbling down the road behind you. Actually I am looking for a generator, go ahead and bungy cord it back there and I will follow you.

Same thoughts as Y about the tongue weight changes, may be of concern.

The TV front hitch or other options I personally would go with.


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Ok, thanks, hurricaneplumber, just dont tailgate me wouldnt want ruin your TV







, Thanks for all the suggestions and help. looks like I will need to carry the Generator inside the TT,hopefully fumes are not bad







or maybe find something for the front mount as mentioned.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

CAMPINOUT

I store my charcoal grill under the queen bed in the storage compartment, to control the stink, I put it in a plastic bag first. No problems with odors.

Maybe you can find a heavy vinyl bag to put over the generator to contain any odors, for a short trip I wouldn't imagine too many gas fumes accumulating if you empty the tank prior.

Just more thoughts to ponder.

Good luck

KS


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm with Jim. I use a front-mounted receiver to store bikes and like how well it works. Yes, I enjoy the "Hillbilly Look".







I'll bet you the same system would work good with a box for your generator.

Just would want to keep the box small so you don't inhibit airflow too much...

Chet.


----------



## Pat&Joanne (Apr 12, 2004)

I bought a 3000i and was thinking of welding a storage/travel support to the frame of the TT. However I changed my mind when a friendly park attendant was helping me back up into a tight campsite and right into and over a stump. Ended up with slightly bent bumper, skuffed tire cover and some other not so minor damage. This could have been a lot worse with a genset back there as well. I store the gen just inside the door of the TT with a hevy cover over it - it's the last one in and the first one out. I drop it down unto a wheeled dolly I made for it and now problem solved. I've not had a gas smell in the TT yet.

Pat


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

They do make pumps to remove most of the gas from things like the generators, its just a small platstic hand pump but it might do the trick. I found with our Yamaha that I had a very good seal with no leaks.


----------

